# Honda CRV and lots of new product tests



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Last weekend saw me tackle a detail again, to get my teeth back into the fun element, rather than spending all my time sorting other projects out. This post serves as multiple new and some just new to me product reviews, as I attempted to detail using all unfamiliar stuff (apart from the clay as I forgot to order what I wanted to try!).

The victim of my experiment was somebody who helped me out moving some of my garden clearance (Yes I am still repaying favours and promises from last year!)

My neighbours Honda CRV in a rather nice, super flakey green colour





































My neighbour is a scout group leader, so is regularly out at the weekend over some muddy ground but he always cleans the car regularly (best not to ask how as I'm sure you can all guess)

The bodywork and arches were fairly clean only a layer of dust visible










The main thing letting the vehicle down on first (six foot) inspection was the fading trim and the slightly rusting, but yellow, brake dust stained steel wheels





































Anyway on with the detail, prewash first and the first new product

ValetPro PH Neutral Snowfoam,










Something I had been able to test previously thanks to Iain at Finer Details who kindly sent me a little to try. I was impressed initially with it's ability to clean so I have fairly high expectations about this product in this years cleaning regime.

50ml was mixed with 1 litre of water (half as much as last time)










Foamed up lovely again, and I also tested with the litmus paper and the reading was as close to the 7 colour as I could make out (I am so glad I can now wash the car out the way of the whole street)

While this was dwelling I connected up the AutoBrite underbody lance and washed off the arches and underside










Five to ten mins later the foam had pretty much finished its work










The next stage and another new, at least to me, product - CBC Shampoo,










The regular version of this, Duragloss 901, is something I had wanted to try out, but to get to try the special KE blend from the man himself at the recent ****ney Breakfast Club was a real treat (Big thanks to KE for this and sorting the event out)

A 20ml measure of this was added to the Megs Bucket, under the watchful eye and amusement of my two and a half year old helper










As others have said, this is a very well lubed shampoo, smells really rich of cherries and foamed up well. Deffo one for future consideration especially as it also comes in a larger bottle. I will check it out on a maintenance wash on my own cars to see how well it cleans as this was not a good test.
The car was then washed over with a SchMitt and rinsed off. Notice the tight hold the water has of the paintwork. A few years of washing up liquid drawing the life from the paint!



















The next new to me product was another highly recommended product ValetPro Bilberry wheel cleaner










The dilution on the bottle varies from Neat for BAD wheels, to much weaker solutions. I decided to mix up 3:1 a mid to high ratio for the wheels on this one due to the yellow stains evident










Nice to see it working










This was then agitated with a brush to work the product in










It did take two hits to completely remove the yellow staining but they came up spanking afterwards (Except for the rust spots obviously)










Next step was to rinse the car over with water again, as it had started to dry ready for the clay stage.

After a recommendation from Iain at Finer Details about a super versatile product he had found, I created my first job for ValetPro's Citrus Bling










This product can be used for;

Neat: Spray Wax offering one months protection
1:4 Window Cleaner/QD
1:4 to 1:12 Clay lube

I mixed up a bottle at 1:4 so I could test a few of the above.

I had forgotten to order the clay I wanted to try, so it was Sonus green today










Half the bonnet revealed a fair amount of bonded contamination



















The citrus bling at this mix ratio was probably a bit of over kill, it worked perfectly allowing the clay to glide over the paint work, but it could probably have been a lot weaker solution and still worked as well.

Before claying the lowers I always like to apply a tar remover so as to reduce the work the clay has to do.

The next new product and something Greg at ValetPro had asked me to try is their new Citrus Tar remover










I'm a huge fan of AutoSmart's Tardis for it's ease of use, however it can be quite wasteful to use and it smells fairly unpleasant. For cars like this one, showing no visible evidence of tar spots, I always preferred using AutoGlym Tar and Glue remover applied using a cloth, but when my supply ran out I never replaced it due to the Tardis sitting in a spray bottle on the shelf.

First thing to say is the ValetPro version smells VERY citrus like, there is a hint as to what lies beneath but in the main it wasn't too unpleasant at all. I know there is always for's and against for this with nasty chemicals, however I wouldn't remove sticky stuff off the car interior or something in the house with Tardis due to the odour, I will now be using this.

A new white terry towelling cloth was brought out and soaked in the Citrus Tar and Glue remover










Applying with no real pressure the soaked cloth was wiped over the paint, so as trying not to induce any marring. After half the lower door some tar or residue was evident on the cloth, concluding it works well too










I continued to do the other side










Pretty good, and without the pungent aroma. I don't think it will replace the outdoor spray and leave of Tardis for me on really bad cars, although I didn't try this using that method on this occasion. For enclosed space paintwork tar removal or any interior sticky stuff removal this is perfect.
I finished claying the lowers and then mixed up a bucket of CBC Shampoo and washed the car over again and rinsed

Notice the beading produced from the Citrus Bling clay lubing 



















I'm guessing it works as a QD well at this mix ratio adding some protection of it's own

The car was looking a little better now










Dried with my Sonus Der Wunder towels

Paint inspections showed how the heavy flake masked a lot of the swirling and oxidation in the pictures but it was evident to the naked eye. More of this later

Paint thickness over the lower panels and the bonnet and boot varied between 130 and 220



















With the roof showing sub 100










Which seemed a little far ranging

The passenger door showing signs of a paint at some point










The large variance over the majority of the vehicle meant I wasn't going to be crashing in with any compounds or more abrasive polishes for 100% defect removal. I would instead intend to remove the oxidation and lighter swirling to add some gloss to the paint.

Then I was out to try a few new Chemical Guy's products










Rocket Polish
Vertua-bond 408
Speedarmor 357

I tried to find some info on the Rocket polish on the t'interweb but to no avail. I decided to run it on a test patch to see if it would be suitable for what I wanted to achieve today knowing i had a few alternatives if not.

I marked my tape line, loaded up a Megs finishing pad, wanting to go gentle with the unknown polish.










Away I went spreading the polish out on speed 1 (700 rpm) and then upping the speed to 4 and 5 (around 12 to 1400 rpm).










Initial thoughts were that this felt a very dry polish in use, much like the GC Final Polish I have. This feels different in use to some of the more oily polishes but it worked down well leaving very little residue on the panel at what I called the end of the set. I buffed off any remaining residue and produced some of the worst 50:50's ever posted (sorry!)










The heavy flake and my not too hot picture taking couldn't really capture the result, so you'll have to take my word for it. A lot of the lighter marring and oxidation had been removed leaving the deeper RDS etc in the paint and the gloss levels of the paint had been vastly improved. I, from this, concluded that this was more of a 3M Ultra Fina /Menz 106FF/A type product. 
A quick test spot with some Ultra fina and a blue 3M pad confirmed my thoughts, the Ultra fina possibly having a little more bite and gloss but a very similar effect.

This then offered what I thought would be suitable for me to continue around the car with. THe difering style of polish serving to better my technique with the rotary

I finished the bonnet and then moved to the drivers rear quarter which had been a real pig to clay, and upon drying had revealed heavy clay marring in whatever was causing the lay to drag. Not usual from Sonus Green

Camera flash only










Brinkman










Following one set of the Rocket polish on a Megs W9006

Camera flash only










Brinkman










Quite an improvement I felt and showing the rocket polish has areasonable amount of bite

Next a little bit of 3M tape was applied










As I came to the door panel i found a light scratch. Visible along my forearm in this shot










Was removed with one set also










Some polishing shots that always make you want to finish the job right



















Heavy flake evident




























I worked my way around the car for the afternoon, being extra careful of speeds and heat on the painted door and thinner roof areas. A point to note about the polish not leaving much residue if worked down fully would be the fact I polished the whole car only using two MF's. For Ultra fina, a more oily finish I use two MF's for the bonnet!

I was about to call it a day there but curiosity got the better of me and I had to get out the Vertuabond 408 and Speedarmor 357 for a quick test on the bonnet

The PC was brought out and a Sonus SFX2 white pad and the CG Vertuabond 408 which in essence is like a paint cleaner, glaze and sealant bonding agent all in one. The OneGrip and newly installed PC guard and Housing Bolts were evident and in use.










The pad picking up a little muck from the paint pores after half the bonnet










I finished the whole bonnet and then wiped the panel off easily with an MF.

The pad on the PC was then change over to a Sonus SFX3 blue pad and the Speedarmor 357 applied as thinly as even coverage allowed

Speedarmor 357 is CG's new top sealant and a genetic relation to Jetseal 109, except having a carnauba content (which makes it a hybrid wax in my book). I had never used Jetseal 109 so this would be an interesting test for me after the high regard bestowed upon Jetseal 109.



















The very thin layer was left for 30 mins and then buffed off with ease, the bonnet looking nice and glossy I was now looking forward to applying to the whole car tomorrow. Two layers are recommended but i would be doing the whole car again tomorrow










The PC pads were bagged up, so they didn't get dusty or dry out










And i called it a night.

The next morning,the sun was shining, and the car looked much glossier than the day before. 
A quick wipe over with my expensive duster and then it was out with the PC again to fully Vertuabond 408 and buff off the car.










The tighter areas were done by hand and a MF over foam applicator










Tis was then buffed off

The Speedarmor 408 like Jetseal 109 is applied and left to dry before the residue is easily buffed off. I have read about the longer you leave Jetseal 109 the better the bond, so with this in mind I applied the first layer of Speedarmor 408 and then went on to using Black Wow on the plastics.

Not a new product, but this car was crying out for it.





































The Speedarmor 408 bonding nicely in the sunshine










The Black wow was then buffed off with paper towels










lots of paper towels 










The Speedarmor 357 had been bonding for the best part of one and a half hours by the time I finished the BW'ing

It buffed off beautifully, no effort what so ever, a great product for sunshine application a regular turn of the quartered MF and then a final buff.

I then went around the car again for the second (recommended) application of Speedarmor 357. Whilst this one was curing I Swissvax Pneu'd the tyres and dressed the arches with Megs Hyper dressing at 2:1.

Then got the ValetPro Citrus Bling at 4:1 out again and cleaned the glass, inside and out. This worked really well and suprised me as i wouldn't of thiught a QD product would clean glass with out smearing! The windows were also beading water well today so all good and a cracking all round product.

After another 45 mins, I started to buff off the second coat of Speedarmor 357. BigSyd then popped by to collect some things I had been borrowing and I'm sure he can vouch for the not 100% correction, but super glossy finish of the vehicle and also the ease with which the Speedarmour buffed off in the sunshine.

With this done it was then time to stand back and admire the finish and for some afters





































The weather helped but it did look good










My eldest daughter spoiling this reflection shot










So a second taken




























I returned the car to my neighbours drive, he was out. I went out for a couple of hours, when I returned the car just looked fantastic on his drive I had to sneak a couple more afters



















The neighbour is made up, he even knocked on the door tonight to show me the depth of the paintwork and the way the water washes off with the hose (we may have a convert)

Overall I had a cracking weekend with loads of new products to learn and adapt too.

I love detailing it's great


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Looks amazing, especially for the cars age! Good job!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb, and a great write-up on some new products - thanks :thumb:

I am wondering if the speedarmour is like MarkV Glisten - long life machine applied sealant?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work as usual chief!

Nice to see a few new products being tested too, good stuff


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

macca5050 said:


> Looks amazing, especially for the cars age! Good job!


Cheers



Bigpikle said:


> looks superb, and a great write-up on some new products - thanks :thumb:
> 
> I am wondering if the speedarmour is like MarkV Glisten - long life machine applied sealant?


Cheers Damon

I couldn't find much on t'interweb but David G has said it's the next development of Jetseal only with Carnauba to add a super warm glossy look (Car looked pretty warm and glossy to me )

You can hand apply the Speedarmor, i was just showing off with my Pimped PC


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks superb Jon! :thumb: Bet you had a lot of fun trying out all those new products. 

Fun time is now over so get back to your garage project and get it finished! :lol:

Alan W

P.S. Nice rotary!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Nice work as usual chief!
> 
> Nice to see a few new products being tested too, good stuff


Thanks Mark



Alan W said:


> That looks superb Jon! :thumb: Bet you had a lot of fun trying out all those new products.
> 
> Fun time is now over so get back to your garage project and get it finished! :lol:
> 
> ...


Cheers

I'm only two BP missing now Alan (Both 3M), RB delivered another two this week.

I did make a change to be doing something fun but yes i need to get back to it


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Great write up Epoch and excellent results :thumb:

Citrus Bling works for me as a clay lube at 16:1 and pretty good on glass at 3:1 

pH neutral snow foam probably to be added to shooping list - Epoch what is the cleaning ability like in comparison to Elite / CYC / Bilt Hamber snow foams ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Results look very good - the write up was very impressive, enjoyed reading through that and looks like you had a great day of product trialling!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

fraz1975 said:


> Great write up Epoch and excellent results :thumb:
> 
> Citrus Bling works for me as a clay lube at 16:1 and pretty good on glass at 3:1
> 
> pH neutral snow foam probably to be added to shooping list - Epoch what is the cleaning ability like in comparison to Elite / CYC / Bilt Hamber snow foams ?


Cheers

The citrus Bling is a useful boot tool (ie its very versatile). A neat bottle of this with a sray bottle would be able to deal with most car park emergencies

I know i used the clay lube at too stronger mix but wanted to use it as a QD (whch i didn't) and glass cleaner (which i did and have now edited) too.

Might have to try it neat as a spray wax soon too based on the tranformation of beading at 4:1

THe PH neutral has a much better cleaning ability than my previous foam mix (SSF/CGMSII) it wasn't evident on this one but on my last test. I will be testing more, but i do feel the BH may have even better cleaning but at a greater cost due to useage rates. I will need to play more but cleaning as well as this does and 50ml in 1 litre of warm water is a cheap great product. I've not used the Elite or CYC foams so couldn't really comment on comparisson to those


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Results look very good - the write up was very impressive, enjoyed reading through that and looks like you had a great day of product trialling!


Cheers Dave, it's taken me two evenings to get typed up but the HUGE photo log made it easier to order:thumb:

It was interesting to mix it up a bit, as particularly the Rocket Polish, made me adapt my style to get the best from it, this in turn made me learn more about my style on the Rotary (still a long way to go :thumb


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic write up and a huge series of pictures, topped off by stunning work too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry yes i did have a bit of a camera addiction

but thanks


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

excellent detail jon.

And am very impressed you tidied everything away for the after shots, makes such a difference!

Great report with loads and loads of info. I name thee "Dave KG review and post writer the 2nd"


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> excellent detail jon.
> 
> And am very impressed you tidied everything away for the after shots, makes such a difference!
> 
> Great report with loads and loads of info. I name thee "Dave KG review and post writer the 2nd"


Thank you sir, but a bit overstated as yet


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great write up there Jon.

Interesting products you tried there, do you know when the CG polishes are going to be out ? or did you have special samples sent over from the states.

I think the finishing touch would be to re-paint the wheels  Maybe something else for you to try


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great write up there Jon.
> 
> Interesting products you tried there, do you know when the CG polishes are going to be out ? or did you have special samples sent over from the states.
> 
> I think the finishing touch would be to re-paint the wheels  Maybe something else for you to try


Cheers

I won a competition last year to recieve one of all new CG releases during 2008 from David G at Car washnwax :thumb:

David has only got one set of these so far, but i bugged him for some 

I'm not sure on release dates etc

I now have some BH stuff so a de-rust with Detox Gel and touch up with Hydrate 80 is a possibility, but i suggested getting some 20's so will wait and see if that happens first:lol:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Jon 

great write up.

Ive been playing a lot with the citrus bling lately and have found in this heat were been having it is best to dilute 1:1 whan fast waxing and it seem so far not to have effect the performance. Have a play both ways and see what you think. 

I would like to know how you get on with the PH neutral at a stronge concentrate. Ie overall preformace. Obviously there a point when it might get too foamy.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Greg

Citrus Bling is indeed super versatile. The glass cleaning was very good and really confused me. I get the liquid wax, to QD to clay lube that's a simlilar function. But the smear free clean windows was impressive. It makes the multi function ability of this an make this an ideal travel companion.

Top stuff.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

great, i love to see "every day" older cars like that.

Thanks


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Really interesting write up Jon!! Well done with the new products mate :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Top effort mate :thumb:

Quick Q.....You put the shampoo in a bucket of water, not shampoo then water. How did you foam it up? Or was the pic' just for show?

Cheers.

HB.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cheers Matt


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> Top effort mate :thumb:
> 
> Quick Q.....You put the shampoo in a bucket of water, not shampoo then water. How did you foam it up? Or was the pic' just for show?
> 
> ...


Cjeers

Water first means i can control the amount of bubbles 

Loads of foam on top is wasted lube chemicals. Plus on a strong shampoo mix you end up with half a bucket of foam if you stick the shampoo in first.

I tend to wash the syringe out by rapid plunging water back into the bucket causing a venturi effect that creates enough head :lol:either that or plunge the ScMitt/Z Sponge in.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats brilliant Jon, lots of new products to try, can't believe you haven't used 901 before, it's such a great shampoo, think you really appreciate using it on a waxed surface.

The car looks great, it's such a good way of getting somebody into detailing, remember when I did my dads car, that has got him into detailing.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not sure about converted, but he is intending to keep it like it is

Advice will be given


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

New products look cracking epoch, good work!

Where can i get hold of some of that wheel cleaner?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cheers Craig

The wheel cleaner came from www.valetpro.co.uk I've seen loads of prople using it on here. It's great due to the dilution ratios and the fact it works without being as harsh, as say Wheel Brightner. I'll be trying it out on my cars next week as i'm looking for a cheaper alternative to P21s gel.

Jon


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A very enjoyable read there Jon, and some interesting product testing there too:thumb:

The pre soak and shampoo are both very interesting, and something that I'm looking forward to hearing more about in person.

It's good to see that Chemical Guy's are fetching even more new products to our shores - The Jetseal with 'nuba content being very interesting, as is the pre sealant stage. It'd be interesting to see how your neighbours car lasts up to a typical northern summer, with this combo. This would be the type of real world longetivity test that would be really interesting.

I always enjoy reading your write ups - your enthusiasm always makes me want to go out and wash my own cars properly again:lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great stuff. Great write-up and attention to detail.

Lets hope the owner keeps it that way and treats himself to new wheels.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> A very enjoyable read there Jon, and some interesting product testing there too:thumb:
> 
> The pre soak and shampoo are both very interesting, and something that I'm looking forward to hearing more about in person.
> 
> ...


Cheers Seve

The Bonding agent and sealant was so easy to apply and wipe off even in the sunlight, could be the product of choice in the summer 

see you soon



CupraRcleanR said:


> Great stuff. Great write-up and attention to detail.
> 
> Lets hope the owner keeps it that way and treats himself to new wheels.


Cheers he's stopped me three times since i gave it back to say how impressed he is or "Can I just show you this"

No movement on the 20's though!

Now my Detox Gel and Hydrate 80 have arrived i may touch them up a little just to improve the look a bit


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry about the bump. Where is the Vertua Bond available? I saw it in chemicalguysuk, but the shipping is expensive. There are more suppliers?
Thanks.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Very---very--good :devil:


----------

